# normalization of deviance = κανονικοποίηση της παρέκκλισης/απόκλισης/αποκλίνουσας συμπεριφοράς



## nickel (Apr 9, 2014)

Τον όρο τον δημιούργησε η Αμερικανίδα κοινωνιολόγος Νταϊάν Βον σε βιβλίο της για το εγκληματικό λάθος που έκανε η NASA επιτρέποντας την εκτόξευση του διαστημικού λεωφορείου Challenger το 1986 (Diane Vaughan: _The Challenger Launch Decision_). Δίνω το λόγο σε έναν ιστολόγο:

Many of you remember where you were when the space shuttle Challenger exploded shortly after lift-off in January of 1986. I remember where I was, and that I felt sick to my stomach. The cause of the catastrophe was determined to be the failure of the O-ring gaskets on one of the solid rocket boosters. In her book, _The Challenger Launch Decision_, sociologist Dr. Diane Vaughan examines why NASA allowed the launch to occur when they had overwhelming information that this was exactly what was going to happen. It is called the normalization of deviance, and it is deadly.

The normalization of deviance is defined as: “The gradual process through which unacceptable practice or standards become acceptable. As the deviant behavior is repeated without catastrophic results, it becomes the social norm for the organization.” Seven years after Dr. Vaughan’s book was published, it struck again. The shuttle Columbia came apart due to damage in its heat shield as it was re-entering the earth’s atmosphere, and seven more astronauts died. NASA had fallen prey to the normalization of deviance for a second time. Shuttles returning with damaged heat shields had become the norm.
http://lmcontheline.blogspot.gr/2013/01/the-normalization-of-deviance-if-it-can.html

Λεπτομέρειες στα wikibooks:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Professionalism/Diane_Vaughan_and_the_normalization_of_deviance

Την απόδοση «*εξοικείωση με την εκτροπή*» τη βρήκα σε άρθρο του Νίκου Κωνσταντάρα στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή και τη θεωρώ ικανοποιητική. Αντιγράφω από το άρθρο (χωρίς να συμφωνώ με όλες τις διατυπώσεις):

Προσπαθώντας να κατανοήσω τι συνέβη στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια, συχνά έχω επικαλεστεί την ανοχή της κοινωνίας για σειρά λαθών -μικρών και μεγάλων- τα οποία οδήγησαν στη χρεοκοπία, στην εξάρτηση από τους δανειστές με όλες τις συνέπειές της. Αυτή η ανοχή συμπεριλαμβάνει την ανοχή για την ολιγωρία των θεσμών και την υπονόμευσή τους από πολιτικούς και άλλους παράγοντες· την ανοχή για τα υπέρμετρα προνόμια όποιας κοινωνικής ομάδας είχε την ισχύ να τα διεκδικεί· τη φαύλη σχέση μεταξύ πολιτικών, επιχειρηματικών κύκλων και μέσων ενημέρωσης, που υπέθαλψαν τη διαφθορά και τη σπατάλη· μια γενικευμένη αδιαφορία για σειρά σοβαρότατων θεμάτων - μεταξύ των οποίων ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα αφημένο στην τύχη του, εκτεταμένη φοροδιαφυγή, η κακόβουλη προχειρότητα της (όποιας) μεταναστευτικής πολιτικής, οι άθλιες συνθήκες στις φυλακές και τα κρατητήρια. […]

Στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται να πέσαμε όλοι θύματα του φαινομένου που περιγράφει η Αμερικανίδα κοινωνιολόγος Νταϊάν Βον (Diane Vaughan) ως εξοικείωση με την εκτροπή. Σε μια εξονυχιστική, δεκάχρονη διερεύνηση των αιτιών της καταστροφής του διαστημικού λεωφορείου Challenger το 1986, η Βον έφθασε στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν έφταιγαν τόσο οι διευθυντές της NASA, οι οποίοι έδωσαν την εντολή να εκτοξευθεί το Challenger ενώ γνώριζαν ότι υπό τις συνθήκες ψύχους που επικρατούσαν εκείνη την ώρα θα υπολειτουργούσε το στεγανωτικό υλικό που συγκρατούσε καυτά αέρια μέσα στον πύραυλο. Το αίτιο, διαπίστωσε η Βον, ήταν όχι ότι οι διευθυντές ήταν κακοί άνθρωποι που αδιαφορούσαν για την τραγωδία που θα ακολουθούσε, αλλά ότι ήταν μέλη μιας οργάνωσης που είχαν αποκτήσει τη νοοτροπία ότι όταν κάτι δεν λειτουργούσε καλά δεν σήμαινε ότι θα οδηγούσε σε καταστροφή. Το στεγανωτικό υλικό είχε παρουσιάσει προβλήματα σε προηγούμενες πτήσεις, χωρίς συνέπειες - έως τη στιγμή που στοίχισε τη ζωή επτά αστροναυτών. Το φαινόμενο της ανοχής του προβλήματος η Βον το ονόμασε «εξοικείωση με την εκτροπή», σε βιβλίο που εξέδωσε το 1996. Οταν το 2003 εξερράγη και το διαστημικό λεωφορείο Columbia ενώ επέστρεφε στη Γη, η αιτία ήταν η αποκόλληση προστατευτικών πλακιδίων κατά την εκτόξευση. Το πρόβλημα είχε παρουσιαστεί και προηγουμένως. Πάλι οι υπεύθυνοι είχαν εξοικειωθεί με τον κίνδυνο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/761514/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-e3oikeiwsh-me-thn-ektroph

Θα πρόσθετα και την περίπτωση της εξοικείωσης με την εκτροπή που συνιστά η δράση ακραίων μειοψηφιών. Χρειάστηκε η θυσία του Παύλου Φύσσα για να αφυπνιστούμε στην ακροδεξιά εκτροπή.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2014)

Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με το Τσάλεντζερ (engineering ethics) έχω μερικές διαφωνίες ως προς τις λεπτομέρειες. Μπορεί η τελική ευθύνη να είναι της ΝΑΣΑ (όπως γνωμοδότησε η σχετική επιτροπή), αλλά η απόφαση πάρθηκε μετά από διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, από την εταιρία που κατασκεύασε το ελαττωματικό εξάρτημα. Μ'άλλα λόγια ήταν πολλοί αυτοί που εθελοτύφλησαν, εντός και εκτός. ΟΚ, άσχετο, αλλά για να μην ξεχνάμε την πολυπλοκότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Την απόδοση «*εξοικείωση με την εκτροπή*» τη βρήκα σε άρθρο του Νίκου Κωνσταντάρα στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή και τη θεωρώ ικανοποιητική.


Σε τεχνολογικό συγκείμενο πάντως η απόδοση deviance = εκτροπή, εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καθόλου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2014)

Εκεί υποθέτω ότι θα έλεγες «εξοικείωση με τις αποκλίσεις»;


----------



## cougr (Apr 9, 2014)

Γιατί όχι _κανονικοποίηση_;

".....As the deviant behavior is repeated without catastrophic results, *it becomes the social norm* for the organization". (#1, nickel)


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2014)

Τις έβλεπα τις αντιρρήσεις... Στο τεχνολογικό πλαίσιο, να το πούμε _κανονικοποίηση των αποκλίσεων_. Στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες, και οπωσδήποτε σε δημοσιογραφικό επίπεδο, ας το αφήσουμε «εξοικείωση με την εκτροπή» για να καταλαβαίνει αμέσως ο αναγνώστης: 

"Social normalization of deviance means that people within the organization *become so much accustomed to a deviant behavior* that they don't consider it as deviant, despite the fact that they far exceed their own rules for the elementary safety"
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Professionalism/Diane_Vaughan_and_the_normalization_of_deviance


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στο τεχνολογικό πλαίσιο, να το πούμε _κανονικοποίηση των αποκλίσεων_.


Νομίζω πως τεχνολογικά δεν δίνει νόημα αυτό (και ο cougr, κοινωνικό παράδειγμα δίνει). Εγώ θα καταλάβαινα με αυτό κάποια τυποποίηση των αποκλίσεων, όχι τη σταδιακή, σιωπηρή αποδοχή τους. Και σε τεχνολογικό επίπεδο, εξοικείωση με κάποιου είδους παρατυπία ή παραβατικότητα έχουμε (π.χ. αυθαίρετη δόμηση), εξοικείωση με sub-norm πρακτικές. Δεν έχω να προτείνω όμως κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2014)

Ο λόγος που δεν ήθελα από την αρχή την εμπλοκή στο παιχνίδι της ορολογίας ήταν η υποψία ότι θα εμπλακούμε στις ασάφειες των γλωσσών και θα χαθεί το νόημα του όρου. Οι όροι _normalize_ και _normalization_ αντιστοιχούν απόλυτα στους ελληνικούς _κανονικοποιώ_ και _κανονικοποίηση_. Δεν θα βρούμε στα ελληνικά λεξικά τι σημαίνουν οι ελληνικοί, αλλά μπορούμε να βρούμε τη σημασία τους στα αγγλικά, αφού οι όροι φτιάχτηκαν για να μεταφράζουμε τους ξένους. Η κανονική σημασία των ξένων όρων είναι «make something normal». (ODE: Bring or return to a normal or standard condition or state)

Όμως εδώ δεν έχουν κανονικοποίηση, εξομάλυνση, των αποκλίσεων με τη συνηθισμένη και αναμενόμενη σημασία. Δεν διορθώνουμε την απόκλιση. Δεν φέρνουμε την κατάσταση μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια. Όχι: ο όρος στην κοινωνιολογία σημαίνει ότι επεκτείνονται τα όρια του κανονικού για να συμπεριλάβουν το μέχρι χτες αποκλίνον και «έκτροπο», για να το κάνουν να φαίνεται κανονικό. Η συγκεκριμένη σημασία βλέπω ότι υπάρχει στο Wiktionary — δεν τη βρίσκω σε άλλα λεξικά.

8. (sociology) A process whereby artificial and unwanted norms of behaviour and models of behaviour are made to seem natural and wanted, *through propaganda, influence, imitation and conformity*.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/normalization

Στα ελληνικά μπορούμε να την πούμε κι αυτήν *κανονικοποίηση* και να προσθέσουμε στα ελληνικά τη σημασία που έχει η αγγλική. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, η απόδοση «εξοικείωση με την εκτροπή» κάνει άριστα τη δουλειά της.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τις έβλεπα τις αντιρρήσεις... Στο τεχνολογικό πλαίσιο, να το πούμε _κανονικοποίηση των αποκλίσεων_.


Το πρόβλημά μου ήταν η _απόκλιση _(vs. _εκτροπή_) κι όχι η _κανονικοποίηση _(vs. _εξοικείωση_)· ένας λόγος είναι ότι η _κανονικοποίηση _γεννά τα ζητήματα που αναφέρει ο drsiebenmal στο #7. Η (κακώς εννοούμενη) εξοικείωση με την απόκλιση είναι όταν πέφτουν σαν χαλάζι τα NCW ή QDR κι εμείς τα στέλνουμε όλα αβάδιστα-αδιάβαστα με no rework / no correction — φροντίζοντας να πάρουμε και κάνα deviation permit ή waiver για ξεκάρφωμα, αν είμαστε πολύ του τυπικού και ποιοτικού γωνία.

Με την ευκαιρία, ας αντιγράψω εδώ σχετικό περιεχόμενο από το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ ISO 9000:2005:*3.6.11
**αποδέσμευση με άδεια*
έγκριση χρήσης ή αποδέσμευσης ενός *προϊόντος* (3.4.2.) το οποίο δεν συμμορφούται με τις καθορισμένες *απαιτήσεις* (3.1.2)
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Η αποδέσμευση με άδεια περιορίζεται συνήθως στην παράδοση ενός προϊόντος το οποίο, για ένα συμφωνηθέν χρονικό διάστημα ή για μία συμφωνηθείσα ποσότητα, έχει μη συμμορφούμενα *χαρακτηριστικά* (3.5.1) εντός καθορισμένων ορίων.

*3.6.12**
άδεια παρέκκλισης*
έγκριση απόκλισης ενός *προϊόντος* (3.4.2) από τις αρχικώς καθορισθείσες *απαιτήσεις* (3.1.2), πριν την υλοποίησή του
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Η άδεια παρέκκλισης δίνεται συνήθως για μία περιορισμένη ποσότητα προϊόντος ή για μία περιορισμένη χρονική περίοδο και για καθορισμένη χρήση.​


----------



## cougr (Apr 10, 2014)

Παραμερίζοντας τον ορισμό της _κανονικοποίησης_ όπως χρησιμοποιείται στην τεχνολογία, στην στατιστική, στα μαθηματικά κτλ. νομίζω ότι αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι ο πλήρης όρος όπως επινοήθηκε από την κοινωνιολόγο Dianne Vaughan είναι _Social normalization of deviance_ (δηλ._κοινωνική κανονικοποίηση_ {έκτροπης συμπεριφοράς} και όχι _κοινωνική εξοικείωση_) και ότι από την έννοια αυτή (concept) έχουν προκύψει άλλες, άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένες έννοιες όπως για παράδειγμα το «normalized deviance» (που συχνά αντιπαρατίθεται με το «neutralized deviance») θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι το πλέον καθιερωμένο «κανονικοποίηση»-όπως συναντάται στις κοινωνιολογικές και φιλοσοφικές επιστήμες-είναι εύστοχο ως απόδοση στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. 

Υπάρχουν και άλλα επιχειρήματα αλλά πού ώρα.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 10, 2014)

Αν θέλουμε μια ερμηνεία που να εστιάζει στο νόημα, ίσως και αποδοχή της απόκλισης (δίνει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα).


Επίσης, αναφορικά με την _*κανονικοποίηση της απόκλισης/παρέκκλισης*_ ως κοινωνιολογικό όρο, ίσως αξίζει μια ματιά στα παρακάτω:

Η *αποκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά* είναι κοινωνικά προσδιορισμένη συμπεριφορά. Με άλλα 
λόγια, ο χαρακτηρισμός μιας συμπεριφοράς ή μιας ενέργειας ως αποκλίνουσας ποικίλλει σημαντι-
κά, ανάλογα με την ιστορική εποχή, τον τόπο και την κοινωνική ομάδα. Ιδιαίτερα πρέπει να τονι-
στεί η σχετικότητα της απόκλισης μέσα στο χρόνο, καθώς αυτό που θεωρείται απόκλιση σε δεδομέ-
νη ιστορική στιγμή μπορεί να είναι γενικώς παραδεκτή συμπεριφορά σε μιαν άλλη. Έτσι, παρατη-
ρείται ένας αναπροσδιορισμός της αποκλίνουσας συμπεριφοράς. Τα τρία παραδείγματα που ακο-
λουθούν είναι χαρακτηριστικά: 
[...]
(2) Η *“κανονικοποίηση” της παρεκκλίνουσας συμπεριφοράς*. Στη δεκαετία του 1950 και
1960, ακόμη και σε μεγάλες πολυπολιτισμικές κοινωνίες όπως των Η.Π.Α., οι μονογονεϊκές οι-
κογένειες ήταν ένα στατιστικά σπάνιο και κοινωνικά μη αποδεκτό φαινόμενο. Οι άντρες και
οι γυναίκες που έπαιρναν διαζύγιο ή που επέλεγαν να μεγαλώσουν μόνοι/ες τους ένα παιδί
θεωρούνταν από τους περισσότερους ως χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα αποκλίνουσας συμπεριφοράς.
ΠΑΡΕΚΚΛΙΝΟΥΣΑ ή ΕΚΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ
Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών/ Τμήμα Μ.Ι.Θ.Ε. 
Κοινωνιολογία των Έμφυλων Σχέσεων


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2014)

Στο κείμενο που ανέφερε ο dominotheory έχουμε αυτήν ακριβώς την ειδική σημασία της _κανονικοποίησης _(μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, γιατί λίγη προφύλαξη δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν) και μάλιστα η συντάκτρια προετοιμάζει το έδαφος: «αυτό που θεωρείται απόκλιση σε δεδομένη ιστορική στιγμή μπορεί να είναι γενικώς παραδεκτή συμπεριφορά σε μιαν άλλη. Έτσι, παρατηρείται ένας *αναπροσδιορισμός* της αποκλίνουσας συμπεριφοράς». Ωραίο εύρημα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία:

Χρησιμοποιείται πια (πάλι) τόσο συχνά το επίθετο *έκτροπος* (που υπήρχε και στην Κοινή και απ' αυτό έχουμε στα ΝΕ τα *έκτροπα*), π.χ. _έκτροπη τιμή_ (outlier), _έκτροπες παρατηρήσεις, έκτροπες συμπεριφορές_, που πρέπει να ξαναμπεί στα λεξικά.


Ευρήματα:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="έκτ...ους"+OR+"έκτροπη"+OR+"έκτροπης"+OR+"έκτροπες"


----------



## presunto (Jun 24, 2020)

cougr said:


> Γιατί όχι _κανονικοποίηση_;



Στην Κοινωνιολογία και την Εγκληματολογία ο όρος αποδίδεται συνήθως ως «κανονικοποίηση της παρέκκλισης».

Βλ. π.χ. εδώ.


----------

